# sharks teeth and/or arrowheads



## xxxxxxxxxxjgb5058 (Dec 16, 2012)

Does anyone know any where locally to find sharksteeth or arrowheads?? I just moved to the area and would love to find some! Thanks!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Like a souvenir shop? Or do you mean in nature?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjgb5058 (Dec 16, 2012)

Real authentic ones. In nature. Like specific spots on beaches? Creeks? Farms?


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

You can some times find small sharks teeth in the beach sand. I had a student who was good at spotting them but I'm not. There are some river mouths in Florida and the Carolinas that are supposed to have some of the large fossilized teeth but I have been told the water is murky.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Shaks teeth are relatively rare on our beaches. If you head south to the Venice area the beaches there are littered with them. Cant help you on the arrow head thing.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Do some research into what is legal. You'll get in less trouble for armed robbery than you will for removing "artifacts" in Florida.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Up here where I live the easiest way to find Arrow Heads is to ask a farmer if you can walk a freshly plowed or disked field to find them.
my one neighbor has 2 cigar boxes full of Arrow heads that he has picked up over the years while he was plowing.

Kevin


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

JGB5058,
Check the pm I sent you.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

arrowheads== look around backwater when water is down, rocks that just stick out & look like they shouldnt be there, you really have to develope an EYE for them. I used to have a guy that worked for me that could pick 4 leaf clovers with ease, i could look all day and not find one! good luck GG


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Evensplit said:


> Do some research into what is legal. You'll get in less trouble for armed robbery than you will for removing "artifacts" in Florida.



I used to work for an archaeologist....take this advice.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I used to snorkle and scuba Defuniak Springs and would find literally hundreds of shark teeth, and sometimes other bones. Have been some really old stuff pulled out of there over the years. Seems like a never ending supply because always some good finds after high water etc. People say that they are being washed out of the underwater caves there.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

There is a dam up near Gant Lake in bama that supposedly has shark teeth in it....You are "supposedly" able to sift fer em....There was a member on here, don't remember who, that was suppose to get up w/ me and go up there sometime but never did....


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Jason said:


> There is a dam up near Gant Lake in bama that supposedly has shark teeth in it....You are "supposedly" able to sift fer em....There was a member on here, don't remember who, that was suppose to get up w/ me and go up there sometime but never did....


Anywhere up that way you can get them as long as your below Point A dam. I have done the best on the Sepulga but they are not hard to find on an of the sandbars. Just put in at River falls and go up stream about 200 yards. There will be a hard bend and a big sandbar on our right. Also go down stream about half a mile where a creek runs in from the east another good spot. If you want arrowheads I have found some in the sepulga but most of mine come from plowed fields after a good rain.


----------



## chenry3323 (Dec 10, 2021)

fishn4real said:


> I used to snorkle and scuba Defuniak Springs and would find literally hundreds of shark teeth, and sometimes other bones. Have been some really old stuff pulled out of there over the years. Seems like a never ending supply because always some good finds after high water etc. People say that they are being washed out of the underwater caves there.


i see this is an old post but ive recently moved to the area and was curious if you could give me some insight on some creeks, rivers, or whatever else i could maybe go do some searching myself. I would greatly appreciate any help u could give me. TIA


----------

